# Adding SEL options to an SE



## cloverdizzle (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok, so I have a few questions about whether we have the ability to add things to our lower models that we may have wanted.

1) Are SEL and SE vehicles wired the same? Does an SE have the wiring for a sub or extra speakers already in place? Say you have an SE RSE w/nav but only have the basic sound package. Did Chrysler spend the money to have multiple wiring harnesses or just 1 for every model?

2) Can you buy the factory SEL Premium HID headlight assemblies and just swap them out plug-and-play?

3) Can we add the auto headlight feature. I saw a video on youtube where they sell kits for golfs and jettas to add it. Its just a light sensor and harness that plugs into an automatic light switch like the upgraded foglight switch...

I only have permission to modify those things so far... I want to replace the speakers and add some sound damping material.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

cloverdizzle said:


> Ok, so I have a few questions about whether we have the ability to add things to our lower models that we may have wanted.
> 
> 1) Are SEL and SE vehicles wired the same? Does an SE have the wiring for a sub or extra speakers already in place? Say you have an SE RSE w/nav but only have the basic sound package. Did Chrysler spend the money to have multiple wiring harnesses or just 1 for every model?
> 
> ...



1. No, and even SEL to SEL premium is different. They are not different harness but different "extensions and modules" that adapt to the harness. Wiring in factory options is not technically do-able.


2.There has been much talk about it here, but no one has ever ventured into doing it as it's an expensive mistake IF it doesn't work. Now if you had a complete donor van sitting right next to it the yes it might be do-able.


3. The short answer is No. And what I mean by that is the lights will not go on by themselves when it senses the light change. BUT you can do two things. Buy the factory fog light kit which comes with the automatic headlight switch (A) position and just run with your lights in the (A) position and they will turn off when you leave the van, not like leaving your headlights on that WON'T shut off when you leave the van. Or what I have read and I think posted here somewhere you can FORCE the headlight switch further left and break the "lock" and you will be in the (A) position but your switch isn't marked (A), you'll be in no mans land on the bezel. What most don't understand is the auto sensor ties into the automatic climate control, so if you don't have that you can't add the sensor.

If you want I have the original switch from my SEL that DOES NOT have the fog light function but has the Auto position. If you want it you can have it for $25 plus shipping. I have a new one when I put my fogs in. Just be sure you ore ok with the lights working as I have stated above. My switch is like new I put my fogs on real early in the vans life and the switch has never been on any position other than auto. This is a plug and play option. You have to realize that MOST electrical options on these vans need to be enabled at the dealer by the dealer. Your driving a computer with a van body wrapped around it. Chrysler also got smart and realized that everyone was buying lower trim vehicles and adding the upper end extras they wanted. So like I always say, to get the gingerbread you gotta go up a trim level.

Here is a link with some info. Search around on here there is a lot of info on other trying to do the same in the past.

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...1-Grand-Caravan-Auto-Headlight-Upgrade/page1?


----------



## redbusdriver (Dec 16, 2012)

I did it, in about 15 minutes and for around 2 grand. The dealer I bought my SE from has a 30 day/1000 mile money back return deal. About 2 weeks after I got the SE they dropped the price on an identical color SEL/RSE to within 2 large of what I paid. Called the salesman and told him what I wanted to do expecting a hassle or some exception to the money back deal. 

He said bring it in, we inspected each other's cars and I drove out 15 minutes later with the SEL. While I loved the SE, the remote start, sunroof and real leather were worth the price of admission. 

Now if I could get the fog lights and backup sensor added it would be the bomb. While I like the backup camera, the sensors on an older vehicle saved my pride several times. Both is better. 

Good luck on sourcing your upgrades.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice move, Redbusdriver! 

Adding the Fogs is a snap - shop around for a good price on the kit, though. There are a few threads on the forum about adding fogs. 

Adding the backup sensors is a good idea also, although a bit more work. There's a recent thread on that mod here as well. I like the sensors and the back-up camera for different reasons and you're right - both would be better. Each of my cars has one, so you can see where I'm coming from - have to adjust backup technique depending on which car I'm driving. 

Good luck with the SEL


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

redbusdriver said:


> I did it, in about 15 minutes and for around 2 grand. The dealer I bought my SE from has a 30 day/1000 mile money back return deal. About 2 weeks after I got the SE they dropped the price on an identical color SEL/RSE to within 2 large of what I paid. Called the salesman and told him what I wanted to do expecting a hassle or some exception to the money back deal.
> 
> He said bring it in, we inspected each other's cars and I drove out 15 minutes later with the SEL. While I loved the SE, the remote start, sunroof and real leather were worth the price of admission.
> 
> ...


 
That was a nice upgrade! We love our SEL, leather, heated seats and the sunroof are things we won't compromise on. The sunroof being the biggest for me. Congrats on your second new van RBD.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

redbusdriver said:


> Now if I could get the fog lights


I suggest a dealer... but shop them, prices may vary greatly.
There are a few dealers selling on line, and one or two on here.

I believe you would be looking for Part# 7B0052250 or 7B0052186.
I don't know why they have 2 part #s for the same kit, but it includes everything you need, and they look and function great! 

As for installation. I had my fog lights installed by the dealer.

Yes, I "had them" installed, and did not install them myself. Normally I'm all for saving a buck and I enjoy I DIY as much as anyone, and am even good at it, but let me explain...

I purchased the VW fog light kit, as it contains all the necessary parts (including zip ties) from my local dealer. His price was good, and has no shipping, so it worked out to be cheaper than ordering from the US (I'm in Canada).

Here's the thing... I asked my dealers (I have two local VW dealers), if I were to install them,
how much would they charge me to activate them... I get the same reply from both of them.
The basic re-program fee of $120.00 :screwy: but what can you do?
Ok, so I asked them how much they would charge me to install them (including activation)...
Hourly rate x Book time for install = $150.00 Now that's what I call a no brainer...

Basically $30.00 to have the dealer install the set of fog lights, replace the headlight switch, and wire the lot in.


----------



## bcb1 (Feb 11, 2013)

*2012 routan fog lights*

I want to add fog light to my routan. i have read the dealer requires to make them work after installed. is there a programer or vag-com that will work that will let me change settings myself. hate to have to pay the dealer for a 5 minute upgrade or switch. thanks


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

bcb1 said:


> I want to add fog light to my routan. i have read the dealer requires to make them work after installed. is there a programer or vag-com that will work that will let me change settings myself. hate to have to pay the dealer for a 5 minute upgrade or switch. thanks


No VAGCOM you need to hit the dealer no two ways about it. They SHOULD hit you for a 1/2 hour shop time. Mine hit me for an hour but I was just happy to get the fogs. Just tell them other guys you know only get charged a 1/2 by their dealers.


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

bcb1 said:


> I want to add fog light to my routan. i have read the dealer requires to make them work after installed. is there a programer or vag-com that will work that will let me change settings myself. hate to have to pay the dealer for a 5 minute upgrade or switch. thanks


Nope. Unless you want to drop several grand on a Chrysler Starscan diagnostic system. Sucks there seem to be no aftermarket CAN diagnostic systems for Chrysler that allow you to do the programming that the OEM diagnostic systems can do.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

> 2) Can you buy the factory SEL Premium HID headlight assemblies and just swap them out plug-and-play?


YES - I have done that - easy plug-and-play: three screws and three connectors. Bought Xenons off eBay, and sold the plain headlights back on eBay.


----------



## cloverdizzle (Dec 29, 2012)

Artem said:


> YES - I have done that - easy plug-and-play: three screws and three connectors. Bought Xenons off eBay, and sold the plain headlights back on eBay.


I have the right xenon, just waiting to find a drivers side one. Did you have to remove the bumper to change out the lights? I saw some of the pics you posted of the stripped van. Did you make any DIY guides or pic albums for us to look through? 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I have not done any DIY guides as the entire van seemed to be pretty simple in terms of disassembly/assembly. Most of the interior panels just click in place. 

You will need to drop the front bumper, it's four screws above the grill, between the headlights. And then two or three screws in the front wheel wells. No need to lift or jack the minivan.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Cool. So no pulsing or check headlamp errors?


----------

